# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Disaster at the Vicarage

## Petal

Something is going happen to Debbie???

----------


## tammyy2j

> Something is going happen to Debbie???


And thats a disaster how?

Isn't Charley Webb who plays Debbie leaving Emmerdale?

----------


## Red08

> Something is going happen to Debbie???



Any more info on that????  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

> Something is going happen to Debbie???


and..............................?????????????????  ??????????

This post does not make sense

----------


## kirsty_g

i dont think charley webb is leaving

----------


## bakedbean

Some how i dont see Debbie leaving i think the show is grooming her to be the next Charity/main bitch of the show and so far she has done a great job!!!

----------


## dddMac1

i cant see Charley webb Leaving

----------


## Richie_lecturer

There's supposed to be an accident or something shortly, where Debbeh is badly injured, but not killed.  That's all I know.  :Smile:

----------


## kirsty_g

i heard it could have something to do with daz

----------


## bakedbean

it was in the suns tv mag and it said Daz throws a bottle of Vodka at Debbie but missies her but hits the fire place and that begins the fire Cain saves her though

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> it was in the suns tv mag and it said Daz throws a bottle of Vodka at Debbie but missies her but hits the fire place and that begins the fire Cain saves her though


Yes this was in the TV Mag yesterday. I don't think this is anything major though  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

how is this a rumour when it is official its gonna happen  :Searchme:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Maybe this should be moved to the spoiler section  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

> Maybe this should be moved to the spoiler section


yeah thats what i was getting it you just do it in a nice way dave

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah thats what i was getting it you just do it in a nice way dave


lol. How do you move the thread to spoilers?  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

a mod has to do it for you ask bb i think he mods emmerdale

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh i am not too bothered anyway lol. BB will come across it at some point anyway  :Smile:

----------


## kirsty_g

when is this going to happen then

----------


## xxxxxx

Thanks Petal for the link!!! Wow can't wait i wonder what people would do to Daz!!!

----------

